# 4Health vs. Diamond Naturals



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am wanting to switch to a new and better brand of dog food. I have been reading reviews and I am leaning towards these two and they are available here in town whereas alot of brands aren't. They won't break my wallet and the reviews seem pretty good. 
However, the recalls that I am seeing in the past and present are concerning me with the Diamon Naturals. 

Does anyone use 4Health or Diamond Naturals?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

4Health is made by Diamond, so if you're worried about Diamond's track record of recalls it's kind of a 6 of one, half dozen of the other choice between Diamond Naturals and 4Health.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I was using Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice for a few months. My dog did ok on it, but the condition of his coat wasn't what I was looking for. He was pretty flaky, but his stools were great. Swiched him to Canidae Beef and Ocean Fish (still a Diamond product) and his coat and stool are great. Unfortunately with all the recalls going on, I will be switching. I just don't trust Diamond as a company anymore. I've been thinking about looking into Pinnacle. I can't seem to find 4Health in my area anyways and I think its Diamond too?


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> 4Health is made by Diamond, so if you're worried about Diamond's track record of recalls it's kind of a 6 of one, half dozen of the other choice between Diamond Naturals and 4Health.


Is it really?! I did not catch that. When I was looking at the reviews and all of the other information on them, the brand names just said "4Health" and "Diamond".


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, 4Health is a Diamond product. So is Taste of the Wild, Kirkland, Chicken Soup and a few others. They also manufacture under contract for companies like Canidae, Solid Gold, and Natiral Balance among others. 

Canidae is opening their own manufacturing plant soon, so their contract with Diamond may be ending soon.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

To be clear, the Diamond recalls haven't made dogs sick so far, and it's a voluntary recall, if that helps at all. None of the products recalled have been sold out this way and it's Diamond Naturals that's been affected primarily. 
I won't stop using (Kirkland) for now - I trust the company as much as any. 
When you make as many pet foods as Diamond does, there's going to be some occasional issues.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

cwedge11 said:


> I am wanting to switch to a new and better brand of dog food. I have been reading reviews and I am leaning towards these two and they are available here in town whereas alot of brands aren't. They won't break my wallet and the reviews seem pretty good.
> However, the recalls that I am seeing in the past and present are concerning me with the Diamon Naturals.
> 
> Does anyone use 4Health or Diamond Naturals?


Why not take a look at Acana Chicken & Burbank potato or Pulsar. Both are excellent dog foods for a decent price. And both made by trust worthy companies. Diamonds issue's have been around for years. When feeding quality foods like these, you'll find you fed less food.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/

Horizon Pulsar


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

4Health and Diamond Naturals are basically the exact same product.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Emoore said:


> 4Health and Diamond Naturals are basically the exact same product.


Yep... just flip a coin lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am using 4Health. My dogs like it and tolerate it reasonably well. It is available locally, and it doesn't break the bank. The ingredient list is good. My only reservation is that it is made by Diamond, but so is just about everything else that is reasonable in price.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> *To be clear, the Diamond recalls haven't made dogs sick so far*, and it's a voluntary recall, if that helps at all. None of the products recalled have been sold out this way and it's Diamond Naturals that's been affected primarily.
> I won't stop using (Kirkland) for now - I trust the company as much as any.
> When you make as many pet foods as Diamond does, there's going to be some occasional issues.


I don't think that's true... I'm pretty certain I've read a few cases of illness are being blamed on the Diamond foods involved in the recall. Someone (this board I think) mentioned a friends dog and the vet is in the process of taking the appropriate steps to have the case recorded. 

*or something like that*


----------



## NeilM (Dec 30, 2008)

I took back 2 full bags and 1 empty bag of 4Health to Tractor Supply today. They returned my money for all 3 bags, no questions asked. They pulled all of Diamond dry dog/cat food products from the shelves with a recall notice posted here in NC.

I have several symptoms of Salmonella from handling the food, so please use caution when feeding. The cashier stated ALOT of people returning the food, are or have been sick also. This time it seems to be affecting humans more than pets so far. I switched back to Blue Buffalo, I am done with Diamond for good.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It makes sense that it is effecting the humans more, most healthy dogs can handle the salmonella bacteria without getting sick. That is why we can feed them raw chicken. But we had better not eat underdone chicken. 

I am just keeping track of the production codes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still feeding Diamond products and haven't had any issues...nor has any of the dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I do like the Diamond Naturals "Extreme Athelete", it's a calorie-dense food that can help put weight on a dog, and it actually costs less to feed because you don't have to feed as much of it. My dogs had good stools and shiny coats on it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I do like the Diamond Naturals "Extreme Athelete", it's a calorie-dense food that can help put weight on a dog, and it actually costs less to feed because you don't have to feed as much of it. My dogs had good stools and shiny coats on it.


This is what I feed my Blue Lacy. So far, it's the only feed that I can use that helps him put on wieght but doesn't cause a large amount of waste.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Just take the following into account, note the inclusion of Kirkland:
UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to Potential Salmonella Contamination


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Lilie said:


> This is what I feed my Blue Lacy. So far, it's the only feed that I can use that helps him put on wieght but doesn't cause a large amount of waste.


If you should face a recall or shortage you should look into 
Super Performance Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food.

Very similar composition.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

GrammaD said:


> If you should face a recall or shortage you should look into
> Super Performance Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food.
> 
> Very similar composition.


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> To be clear, the Diamond recalls haven't made dogs sick so far, and it's a voluntary recall, if that helps at all. None of the products recalled have been sold out this way and it's Diamond Naturals that's been affected primarily.
> I won't stop using (Kirkland) for now - I trust the company as much as any.
> When you make as many pet foods as Diamond does, there's going to be some occasional issues.


Kirkland has been recalled also. The Diamond plant in SC has recalled many of the products that were produced in that plant as a precaution.

Look at Flint River Ranch - they have never had a recall. Also check out Best Breed Dog Food in Ohio. Its a family owned company and their line of food has been developed by a vet. The German Diet is a very good kibble. Flint River's Trout and Potato is also a good kibble. Ive used both and have seen good results from both and don't have to worry about recalls so far.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

I just received an email from my vet that 14 people have been infected with salmonella directly related to the dog food recall.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Diamond just started a new web page devoted to the recalls. It says the food was distributed to certain areas but there is always the possiblity of the food being found in other areas. This should have the most up to date info, it asks for you to check the site often.

Diamond Pet Recall |


----------



## A_selders (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought I would let anyone who is feeding 4Health and have any doubts that Tractor supply is refunding any bags within the date range regardless of the manufacturers code. If you don't have a receipt they are doing a merchandise card, if you have a receipt than you can get however you paid for it back. I had a bag that was included and was hoping not to get a hard time and I didn't.


----------

